

Amazon Fire TV Stick - ramanujam
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GDQ0RMG/

======
chaostheory
It's currently $19.99 (if you're a Prime Member) for two days. Discount is
applied at checkout.

I'm pretty happy with Amazon Fire; it's Google TV done right. Hopefully this
USB stick is just as good. If you already have a Roku though, I'm not sure you
need this unless you want it for another TV or as a gift.

